# what could my German Shepherd be mixed with?



## armywife (Mar 3, 2012)

I was just wondering what anyone thought my German shepherd may be mixed with? He is around a year old and weighs roughly 60lbs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Rott or Doberman maybe, the coloring reminds me of these breeds, but his size throws that off unless he has a third breed in him along the lines of some kind of hound.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd say a cattle dog is mixed in there somewhere.


----------



## armywife (Mar 3, 2012)

I would think that too, but he is so small and sometimes his left ear flops a little bit when he isn't alert.


----------



## armywife (Mar 3, 2012)

here is a close up of his face


----------



## armywife (Mar 3, 2012)

and here is a picture of his body(running)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

honestly i see shepherd. on the smaller side for a male but shepherd. His coloring pattern does lean towards dobie or rottie in the chest area but that head of his is all shepherd from the side. tough to say really.


----------



## armywife (Mar 3, 2012)

haha it IS really hard! Cause he has SO much shepherd in him but his size and how short his coat it makes me wonder. He defiantly sheds like a GSD though!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Size is right for purebred shepherd and coat is fine for purebred shepherd. I was trying to see from that second picture what his coat color is along his sides and top line. Couldnt tell if there was 'speckling' like in a cattle dog. I dont really see another breed in him.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, the shepherd definitely shines through. Don't tell anyone that he's not a GSD ... most people won't know the difference.


----------



## armywife (Mar 3, 2012)

it's not speckling, his tan is coming in under his black, like he's turning all tan. Some days I think he is pure but I've just always wondered what people though


----------



## armywife (Mar 3, 2012)

I always just say he's a german shepherd haha!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a GSD/border collie mix who besides some BC quirks and the white patch on his chest and underbelly, he's all shepherd. He just looks like a PB black shepherd. He's about 70-75 lbs. I just say GSD mix and move on lol. But he's got this small girly type head on that big ol body so it makes him look funny something LOL


----------



## armywife (Mar 3, 2012)

well thanks for all the idea's  I got him when he was 8 weeks old little black puff ball! His owners said he was pure and they had paid $500 for him and did not want to pay the $40 to get him out of the shelter.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

there's another member on the board who has a male who looks pretty similar and he's pure. I believe the dogs name is jackson. His coloring is unique as well but he is all GSD. She hasnt been on the board in a while though. Its very likely your boy is PB but people will tell you that you never really know without papers. I dont have papers for my girl but she's PB!


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

I too see Shepherd!!
Very handsome fella!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's quite possible that he's purebred, but just as possible that something else jumped the fence somewhere along the line. If I were to guess I'd say Dobie.


----------



## parrottrl (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm definitely no expert, but looks like a German Shepherd to me. DNA testing for dogs is becoming more popular and may not be cost-prohibitive, if you really want peace of mind.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks a little Rottie to me. I have seen some backyard bred Rotties that I doubt hit 50#s. Your pup is young and probably has some growing left to do.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't see another breed in him, especially the side view. He's got the classic deep chest of a GSD.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks all GSD to me!

The only reason I would say Rottie or Dobe is because of the way the markings are. But otherwise looks all GSD. Very handsome!


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

I vote the DNA test as well... : P

Whatever he is, he sure is a looker! Beautiful dog. : )


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Another vote for a pure GSD !


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My vote is with GSD. If I absolutely had to guess a mix, I'd say cattledog, but I say purebred. 

Doesn't seem tall enough or have a long enough face for a dobe. Wrong tail, not stocky enough, and I don't think the ears would look like that if there was rottie in there.


----------

